# Quail ?



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Any quail sightings, what areas ?
I saw a healthy looking covey of birds yesterday in Ross county, probably 15 to 18 birds. Good to see a few made it through two tough winters. Bad winters and less habitat----- birds just can't seem to get a break.
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Ross County is one of the only spots I've found them in Ohio. Scioto Valley area. Good to hear you saw some and good luck!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I see and hear them around Union County. They have had some help from habitat improvement around here.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

I saw them this year in Fayette county. Disappointed that this is the first year in the 3 that I have lived hear in Warren county that I have yet to hear one. Not sure if it was the last 2 winters or the [email protected]$!ing cats that are out here. If my neighbors weren't decent people that problem would of been solved already, unfortunately now I'm relying on the coyotes to do my dirty work


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

I hear them in the pasture around my house but have never jumped a covey here. I've jumped a small covey twice in my pine trees in Northern Ross county and know of an area in Southern Fayette county that has several coveys in one township.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I heard a couple birds calling in Clermont and Brown Cty while fishing over the last couple of weeks but unfortunately it's very apparent numbers are low in my area in S/W Ohio


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Update, ive been hearing one calling at the back end of my property along a fence line that borders a neighbors horse pasture. Seems to like to hang in my high grass that borders a bean field behind me and horse pasture to the other side. At least one made it, I'm sure he has buddies


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

If you hear a Bobwhite just call him in.Something my Grandad taught me when I was a kid.I sure hope they make a comeback.They were everywhere until that Storm of 77-78' and that did them in.



Roscoe


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> If you hear a Bobwhite just call him in.Something my Grandad taught me when I was a kid.I sure hope they make a comeback.They were everywhere until that Storm of 77-78' and that did them in.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Bingo! There were lots of quail up here in NE Ohio until those two awful, back to back Winters. Temps of 20 below, and snow up to your butt will do that to a small bird. When you think about it quail are really a southern bird, but I sure did enjoy them. How's that for a pro "global warming" sentiment?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got a fairly decent amount on our property.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lucky you, beaver! And like Roscoe said, when I was a kid we'd hear bobwhites calling behind the house. My Dad would go out there and whistle to them and get them to come in.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Got a friend that lives i Adams county.And he saw a covey of around 20 about a week ago going through he back yard.


----------

